# Knife on gun belt



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

What do you guys think. Is a knife on a gun belt a good idea or not?
Thanks


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

If you're thinking of something like a USMC Ka-Bar or a Rambo type, no. I have a leatherman tool on my belt, and a CRKT folding knife in the trauma plate of my vest. We're not allowed to carry it with the clip hooked to a pants pocket where its visible.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

I often cary my folder cliped to the waitban of my pants, with the knife on the inside, and a regular leather belt covers the clip. Not sure how cumfy that would be under a duty belt, but if you're not allowed to have it cliped to a pants pocket, that will provide faster presentation than having it on a vest i imagine.
I hate that look of the clip being visible, i dunno, to ******* looking, and on an all dark uniform, silver clips stick out and look nasty, imo...


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

It's an excellent idea. 

I have mine clipped to the rear top flaps of my mag case, so it's not obvious and it doesn't interfere with reloading should the need arise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a Gerber switchblade in the front of my vest ....... I wore it at the range ONCE and it was "taken" from me while I was shooting, to prove a point....... Thanks Sarge.... lol


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

I was thinking of a folding type in a holder.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

When I was a Special PO, I carried a folding Buck knife in a case on my belt.

Sure enough some citizen questioned why I had such a knife on the belt . . . I just answered "to use it to free an accident victim by cutting the seat belt". That got a nod and an understanding "OK" from said liberal!:twisted:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Sniper said:


> I have a Gerber switchblade in the front of my vest ....... I wore it at the range ONCE and it was "taken" from me while I was shooting, to prove a point....... Thanks Sarge.... lol


switchblades are a felony


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

*I have a Gerber switchblade in the front of my vest .......*

I believe you should refer to it as an automatic opening tactical knife...Keeps the PC fairy away..


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

how about in the boot?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Spyderco Mariner (sheeps foot) in right front pocket (clipped)...hammerless Airweight revolver on.....!


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

94c said:


> switchblades are a felony


For law enforcement? Are you going to take mine from me? It's clipped to my weak side front pocket if you want to come get it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

K9Vinny said:


> For law enforcement? Are you going to take mine from me? It's clipped to my weak side front pocket if you want to come get it.


pull me over tough guy. I'll grab for it and see how tough you can justify YOUR FELONY. YOU ARE DEFINITELY A DEPUTY.

JUST BECAUSE YOU'RE A WANNABE DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN COMMIT FELONIES TOUGH GUY.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I missed the statue section in 269 that said LEO's were exempt from it???


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

94c said:


> pull me over tough guy. I'll grab for it and see how tough you can justify YOUR FELONY. YOU ARE DEFINITELY A DEPUTY.
> 
> JUST BECAUSE YOU'RE A WANNABE DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN COMMIT FELONIES TOUGH GUY.


Not a deputy or a wanabe. I'm a fed. I also have a fully auto submachine gun issued to me (and I have no pistol permit or machine gun license). Read the creds, my authoritiy to carry these toys aren't found under any MGL.


----------

